

Spammer asks us to remove his spam due to bad Google ranking - lukashed
http://files.lukasklein.com/spammer-asking-to-remove-spam.png

======
Metatron
We had the same issue as this guy, except it had been carried out by a
specialist SEO firm on our behalf. Naturally we had no clue that their
'legitimate techniques' to promote us across the net were incredibly dodgy.
That's why we paid an agency after all, to let them handle it, as experts,
with best practice techniques. Unfortunately 'best practice' to SEO 'gurus'
appears to be whatever blackhat method is in vogue.

We disengaged from them (read: got very angry at them) and had to clean it all
up ourselves. The closest analogy I can think of is: it's like an oil spill.
You can never be rid of the long lasting damage. Links get everywhere, and
webmasters never respond to takedown requests.

But we've learnt a lot about SEO in the process and can undertake the task
from our own moral standpoint. In the future we shouldn't have these kinds of
issues.

------
ozh
Quite awesomely ironic. I feel very sorry for the guy who has to contact site
owners one by one and deal with email answers after their Perl script has
automated a few million comments all over the net...

